# Hunter 27 Sail boat



## Ozo (May 28, 2017)

I'm looking at purchasing a 2005 Hunter 27. Is this a well built boat and are there any costly items that I should consider? Any comments and revies would be a great help.


----------



## RegisteredUser (Aug 16, 2010)

It's a hull w/deck, has rigging and an engine.
Make sure those are OK, as they are the biggies.
So...you throw some sails to it...and then go fart around.
Every thing else on a boat is extras....


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

Well built for what type sailing? Open ocean crossing? I won't do it. Coastal cruising with an inlet a few hours away? Yea I do that. Here is a link about inspecting boats:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/boat-review-purchase-forum/48177-boat-inspection-trip-tips.html

The most costly item would be the diesel engine, second would be the sails. You are going to get a survey, right? That should find most of the problems.

Our first sailboat was a Hunter 25, a bit older than the one you are looking at. Her weak spot was compression under the mast, leaks rotted the wood.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Is it the 2000 designed H 270?
HUNTER 270 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com

Not my personal favourite of the Hunter line (that era) but it's probably fine for coastal cruising.

As has been alluded to, there are always costly things to consider. If the engine area is clean and well kept that's a good sign, any staining from deck or portlight leaks are something to look out for. Unusual or strong smells can indicate other things going on...

As to whether it's a 'well built' boat, you'll get plenty of opinions, not all aligned...


----------



## Skipper Jer (Aug 26, 2008)

WAIT, is this the Hunter with water ballast?


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I believe the Hunter 260 is the one that has the water ballast option (mostly for trailering with a light duty pickup).


----------



## cdy (Nov 10, 2013)

I think the 27 he is talking about is a bit smaller version of the 28 - walk through transom, no water ballast, I remember reading a review about them - they were not well though of - I don't think they made many. But really depends on the deal you get - if it is in good shape and at a good price - and you are using it on a lake or the intra-coastal could be a good choice - but I would want a good price because when you go to sell it - it will have limited appeal - too big to trailer , too small to spend a lot of time aboard ( overnights) , if you were in Florida anything above $12K ( for one in good shape) would be too much.


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

OOh, going to dredge this up, saw everyones' responses, and I think we were all wrong, except the OP...
The 270 is this boat:








The 1999ish and earlier boat is the 27-2 which is this boat (and like was stated, is a smaller version of the 28):









But the OP actually had this boat in mind, and I've personally gotten intrigued by this boat lately..









What is interesting to ME about the boat... its a full standing headroom boat, that is technically a deck stepped mast, and enclosed head. Its wheel steering and inboard, with an open transom. It has roller furling genoa, and in some cases roller furling mainsail. It has a traveler mid-cockpit, and winches within reach of the helm. Its not a complete slug, but obviously not a racer either. Technically trailerable.

The only things I can knock about the boat is the B&R rig (which is both good and bad) and therefore the outboard shrouds. Its a bit under-powered... and OK I'll say it, its a Hunter, but maybe a Marlow-Hunter? What is weird is this boat doesn't show up on the current or previous models on Marlow-Hunter's website. Almost like its an active design that isn't advertised... I think they made them up until about 2013. Earliest model I was able to find was 2003?

Anyone know anything about these boats? Sailboatdata is calling it the Hunter 27-3 HUNTER 27-3 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com
Looks like a shorter version of the Hunter 290... HUNTER 290 sailboat specifications and details on sailboatdata.com
Something about the Hunter 27x? being a performance version?


----------



## RoodSnipes (Aug 3, 2017)

I personally wouldn't choose this boat except in maybe in a lake or river, with very limited time in open water.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

With the exception of "Hunter bashing" why? I mean I hope not because of the B&R rig, as they are even used on large cruising cats.

For the record my own intended use would be inland lake, or bays. Its a 27 footer, not exactly a blue water offshore cruiser. I also wouldn't take my WL24 offshore... but then people have ALSO successfully done that as well.


----------



## RoodSnipes (Aug 3, 2017)

Why? The unprotected rudder for starts. It has a fin keel which is fine and and all, but mixing that with a shallow draft suggests sailing more shallow waters. That's a good way to get stuck in the sand(Unless it has a retractable keel). Hence the reason I'd stick to lake and river. 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Ok, so your criteria also applies to like the Beneteau First 36.7, and most fin keeled boats with spade rudders right? 
But much worse for wing keeled boats with spade rudders? That eliminates most production boats... someone ought to tell the charter companies.

Maybe because the picture shows like the rudder sits lower than the keel? I think that is camera angle, I do believe they are same depth, but I could be wrong (and yeah that would really stink).

I was just trying to figure out if it was a Hunter bashing thing (there was a lot of that around, and yeah I've done it too), but sounds like no. Many of us on the East Coast take the compromise to wing keel or shoal draft keel for purposes of getting into the very shallow bays.

Boats like this wouldn't sell otherwise...
Catalina 385 ? Catalina Yachts


----------



## RoodSnipes (Aug 3, 2017)

I'd suggest looking into a 3/4 length full keel with a little less top heavy monohull at around 30' length(I don't know of many boats like this though, unfortunately) if you might want to cruise the coast line some time as well. If you plan on sticking to fresh water a catamaran might be a better option due to more deck space, more stable in calm water, and shallow draft and are good for coastal cruising too (just avoid storms). 

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## overbored (Oct 8, 2010)

the 2005 Hunter 27 is the same basic boat that they build today. one of the best years and before Marlow got involved. they also made the 27 X which was a 6" deeper keel for better performance. the rudder is longer then the shoal keel and shorter then the deep keel. I sailed one a few years ago and thought it sailed well for a 27' cruiser. it is a fun easy to sail boat for a small family, 4 max in the cockpit. and has a lot of nice people freindly features for 27'er. I believe they all had Yanmar 2 gm 20 engines. which is a good engine for that boat the rig is a B&R rig with one diamond shroud that is adjusted near the base of the mast so not a big deal to adjust without going up the rig. one upper and one lower, swept spreaders and no backstay. big roach main and smaller 110% jib which is very easy to handle single handed.


----------



## RoodSnipes (Aug 3, 2017)

Check out 28' cape dory sloop. (This type of style is what I'm refering to)

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

Rood I do get what you are saying and I at least partially agree... but nobody was thinking of oceans crossing here.
The Dory has its own issues by the way. Couldn't go uphill with a hurricane behind it for one.


----------



## Arcb (Aug 13, 2016)

RoodSnipes said:


> Why? The unprotected rudder for starts. It has a fin keel which is fine and and all, but mixing that with a shallow draft suggests sailing more shallow waters. That's a good way to get stuck in the sand(Unless it has a retractable keel). Hence the reason I'd stick to lake and river.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


I'm not following. I do a bit of river sailing, small lakes as well. Getting stuck in the sand in a river is kind of bad, there's often a consistent one way current to stick you in place. There's no tide to lift you off.

I guess I'm just not following.


----------

